# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Finale wird laut Sophie Turner die Fans spalten



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Finale wird laut Sophie Turner die Fans spalten*

						Die achte Staffel von Game of Thrones endet möglicherweise nicht mit einem Happy-End für alle. Zumindest deutet das Sansa Stark-Darstellerin Sophie Turner in einem aktuellen Interview an. Laut ihr werde das Finale die Fans spalten. Einige werden überglücklich sein, andere hingegen enttäuscht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Finale wird laut Sophie Turner die Fans spalten*


----------



## Rollora (29. September 2018)

Die Fans sind ja eh schon gespalten.
Außerdem hab ich solche Meldungen jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, warum wird das ständig wiederholt


----------



## BabaYaga (29. September 2018)

Welches Ende einer wirklich guten Serie hat denn die Fans nicht gespalten? Es wäre eher bedenklich, wenn das nicht passieren würden. Langweilige Happy-Ends will doch niemand mehr sehen


----------



## Rollora (29. September 2018)

Kronos schrieb:


> Welches Ende einer wirklich guten Serie hat denn die Fans nicht gespalten? Es wäre eher bedenklich, wenn das nicht passieren würden. Langweilige Happy-Ends will doch niemand mehr sehen


Ich fand das Ende von der VORletzten Breaking Bad Season cool. Voyager auch.
Bevors kein Dexter oder HYMYM Ende wird lieber Kontrovers aber gut. Man hat die letzten 2 Staffeln eh schon viel verkackt, da erwarte ich nicht mehr allzu viel


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2018)

Das _Breaking Bad_-Ende war perfekt, so wie eigentlich die ganze Serie.
Das Ende von _Dexter_ war ein Witz, das sollten auch die Macher recht bald kapiert haben.
Das Ende von HIMYM war bescheuert, was allerdings an sich nichts ausmachte, da die gesamte Serie eigentlich bescheuert war.

Und GoT hat das Fanlager bereits gespalten, als sie die Bücher überholt haben, ab dann hat die Serie massiv an erzählerischer Qualität eingebüßt. Die letzte Staffel war echt ein Witz, das war reine Effekthascherei ohne jede Logik.

Aber die dramaturgische Perfektion eines _Breaking Bad_ hat GoT auf dem Level nie erreicht.
Möglicherweise überschreitet die Serie auch seinen Zenit. Diesen Fehler hat bereits _Dexter_ gemacht oder ER. Besser aufhören, wenn's noch gut ist. _Breaking Bad_, _Die Sopranos_ und_ Mad Men_ haben vorgemacht, wie sowas geht. 

Jetzt müssen die Macher von GoT halt zeigen, ob sie das mit der finalen Staffel genauso gut hinkriegen.^^


----------



## Rollora (29. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das _Breaking Bad_-Ende war perfekt, so wie eigentlich die ganze Serie.
> Das Ende von _Dexter_ war ein Witz, das sollten auch die Macher recht bald kapiert haben.
> Das Ende von HIMYM war bescheuert, was allerdings an sich nichts ausmachte, da die gesamte Serie eigentlich bescheuert war.
> 
> ...


@BB Richtig
@Dexter: richtig
@HYMYM: richtig
@GoT: naja die Lager waren schon davor gespalten. Staffel 1 war noch super nahe an der Buchvorlage und bis auf manche Schauspieler (die nicht ganz den Büchern entsprachen vom Alter/Ausehen her, sowie den unnötigen Szenen (zuviel Nackedei) etc) hatte man die Hoffnung, dass eine Serie entsteht, die nahe an den Büchern ist. Aber mit jeder Staffel entfernte man sich weiter von den Büchern. Die Erzählung wurde also schon mit Staffel 2/3 immer schwächer. GoT kann halt nicht früher aufhören, weil man die Story-Stränge zusammenführen muss. Aber außer vielen Kämpfen und einem überraschenden Sieg (man kanns halt in der Serie nicht vorhersehen) erwarte ich gar nicht mehr viel. Und die Kämpfe würde ich gar nicht brauchen. Ich hätte wenigstens noch Story und Intriegen erwartet, aber das ist wohl mehr und mehr unwahrscheinlich. Mir war das Abnippeln von Littlefinger auch zu emotionslos


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2018)

Ich hole mir später mal die komplette Box auf Bluray.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (1. Oktober 2018)

Naja die Fanbase ist seit Staffel 4 schon gespalten, als sie anfingen von den Büchern abzuweichen. Ich fand Episode 10 in Staffel 6 die schlechteste Folge überhaupt und Kollegen von mir schwärmten wie toll die doch war.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2018)

Kronos schrieb:


> Welches Ende einer wirklich guten Serie hat denn die Fans nicht gespalten?



Da muss ich gleich an Lost denken.^^
Eine der besten Serien, und mit das schlechteste Ende.


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich sag mal so, die Serie ist für mich nur noch "seichte" Unterhaltung die aber mit den Büchern nichts zu tun hat. Wenn man das bissl differenziert betrachtet kann man auch von der Serie noch ganz gut Unterhalten werden.


----------

